# adding pictures from word



## bariman87 (Apr 5, 2008)

i cannot add pictures from microsoft word. it says it fails when i say upload. i dont know if it is too big, but making it smaller doesnt help.


----------



## SaxMoose (Mar 21, 2008)

are you trying to upload a word document? You will have to save the pictures from Word onto your computer, and then upload them if you are.


----------



## bariman87 (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah, i tried!!! it is saved, and yes it is a word document. can you further describe the last part? (You will have to save the pictures from Word onto your computer, and then upload them if you are.)


----------



## SaxMoose (Mar 21, 2008)

what you do is copy and paste the picture into Paint (Start Menu>All Programs>Applications>Paint) or Powerpoint if you have it. From paint or powerpoint you will be able to right click and save to (or copy to , however it's worded) into your documents or your picture folder on your computer.


----------

